# Honeymoon Destinations?



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Kind of an odd question. Just wondering if you fellow gorillas have any ideas for honeymoon destinations; preferabbly destinations that offer cigar shops with good selections of habanos?

We are thinking about Spain or Thailand right now, but we're not sure. Preferably we're like to go somewhere beautiful with good food that is not going to cost an arm in the leg. Hopefully this place would be somewhat warm in mid May. I'd appreciate and ideas!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I'd suggest Morocco. Very romantic, great beaches, varied geography, plenty of history, inexpensive accomodation and food.

Here are some other ideas.

Honeymoon Ideas 
Any Honeymoon Destination Ideas??


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Pardon my noob error also. Shoulda used the search dammit!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

tristan said:


> Pardon my noob error also. Shoulda used the search dammit!


Hey, man, my days of playing Whack-a-Noob® are over. I just don't have the stomach for it no more.

So congratulations, anyway. When are you two kids tying the knot?


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Out of Spain and Thailand, I'd plump for Spain... warm in mid may, and some of the best habanos prices around. Temps run between 60-70 in Barcelona in the north, with it maybe getting to 75 or so in Malaga in the South. Madrid is a beautiful city to visit, very central but gorgeousbut night times may be as cold as 50!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> So congratulations, anyway. When are you two kids tying the knot?


May 05, 2007; It's approaching fast! I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

tristan said:


> Kind of an odd question. Just wondering if you fellow gorillas have any ideas for honeymoon destinations; preferabbly destinations that offer cigar shops with good selections of habanos?
> 
> We are thinking about Spain or Thailand right now, but we're not sure. Preferably we're like to go somewhere beautiful with good food that is not going to cost an arm in the leg. Hopefully this place would be somewhat warm in mid May. I'd appreciate and ideas!


I've never had the pleasure of visiting there yet! However, I know several people that have and they simply love it! Cuba, that's the place to go and it's not very hard to get there. Spain would be an excellent second choice.

Johnny


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

My wife and I took our honeymoon to Akumal, Mexico. In May you should be able to catch the sea turtles laying eggs. Mayan food is really good and readily available, ruins, beaches, fishing, diving/snorkeling and jungle tours as well. Fly into Cancun and hit up the LCdH there before heading down the coast.

Probably not as exotic as Spain or Thailand but it's gorgeous and we'll definitely be headed back down next year.


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

my wife and i just got back from Nassau Bahamas. Place is incredible. we stayed at the all inclusive Sandals resort on cable beach. great cigar shops down town and habanos everywhere. check it out. they are online


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

RockyP said:


> my wife and i just got back from Nassau Bahamas. Place is incredible. we stayed at the all inclusive Sandals resort on cable beach. great cigar shops down town and habanos everywhere. check it out. they are online


that's where we went as well. People are so nice there. I thought the food could use some work, but other than that we had a great time.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Lumpold said:


> Out of Spain and Thailand, I'd plump for Spain... warm in mid may, and some of the best habanos prices around. Temps run between 60-70 in Barcelona in the north, with it maybe getting to 75 or so in Malaga in the South. Madrid is a beautiful city to visit, very central but gorgeousbut night times may be as cold as 50!


I second this but recommend Majorca specifically Palma. It is very nice and kind of a cancun of the med.

Scottie


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Spain is my suggestion. You could easily go to Morocco as well. Both are just fabulous places.


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

also graycliff is there. deffinitly have to stop buy and watch the cigar rolling. you can buy them freshly rolled


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

The Island of Jost Van **** in the British Virgin Islands is the place to go. There's a small resort there called Sandcastle that is awsome. Google search BVI and Sandcastle and check it out.


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

Mmmm... Graycliff. That alone is reason enough to go there!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Out of Spain and Thailand, I'd plump for Spain... warm in mid may, and some of the best habanos prices around. Temps run between 60-70 in Barcelona in the north, with it maybe getting to 75 or so in Malaga in the South. Madrid is a beautiful city to visit, very central but gorgeousbut night times may be as cold as 50!


If you decide on Spain, you should definitely plan to visit Barcelona. What an unbelievable city!


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

daviddunn said:


> Mmmm... Graycliff. That alone is reason enough to go there!


i went when i was there last month. my newly married wife was bullshit cause i spent about 600 bucks and was in there for like and hour


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I think we are thinking either Aruba or Bahamas. Spain looks a little too pricey at this point after looking into things deeper and assessing our $ situation after the wedding.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Anyone know if there is are any offician Habanos SA retailers in Jamaica?


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

tristan said:


> Anyone know if there is are any offician Habanos SA retailers in Jamaica?


None listed here: http://www.lacasadelhabano.cu/mundo_i.asp

or here: http://www.habanoscaribe.com/index_english.html

I think in jamaica you have to stick to the all-inclusive private resorts, everything else is a little shady. Altough, I have only driven through on the way to the airport.


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

montecristo#2 said:


> I think in jamaica you have to stick to the all-inclusive private resorts, everything else is a little shady. Altough, I have only driven through on the way to the airport.


Shady, dirty and nasty. I would stay away from Jamaica.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

My wife and I got married in Jamaica in June, we had a great time. I dont think its the best place to find Habanos, all I seen were fake. We did stay at an all inclusive and only ventured outside of it once...most of what we did see was pretty run down. The resort was beautiful though and we had plenty to do there so we didnt worry about it.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks again for the advice. I think we've temporarily decided on Breezes in Bahamas. The Sandals is a lot nicer but the cost is over the top. From the comments I don't think we'll be going to Jamaica. Plus the thought of not being able to obtain genuine cigars is more than I can bare!


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

tristan said:


> Thanks again for the advice. I think we've temporarily decided on Breezes in Bahamas. The Sandals is a lot nicer but the cost is over the top. From the comments I don't think we'll be going to Jamaica. Plus the thought of not being able to obtain genuine cigars is more than I can bare!


Wise choice, I think Breezes is just like Sandals except they allow children.

I know of a couple places to buy legit habonos on the island, but you will pay premium price. Hop in a cab and ask to go to John Bull on Bay St. or Atlantis (worth a cab ride just to check out the place!). Both of these have the same shop inside - Havana Humidor is the name I think.

John Bull http://www.johnbull.com/locations.lasso?ID=52


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

You should check out www.skyauction.com. You can sometimes find some really sweet deals on there if you didn't already know about it. My :2 .


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

tristan said:


> Thanks again for the advice. I think we've temporarily decided on Breezes in Bahamas. The Sandals is a lot nicer but the cost is over the top. From the comments I don't think we'll be going to Jamaica. Plus the thought of not being able to obtain genuine cigars is more than I can bare!


If Sandals were rated a 5, Breezes would be rated a 4. *Breezes is very, very nice!* You should have a great time there.

Johnny


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

did you decide on a place.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

RockyP said:


> did you decide on a place.


We're getting closer. I think Bahamas for sure; probably Breezes. We'll probably make the decision soon.


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

no idea about Habanos sales, but for my sisters honeymoon she went to bali.
The price of stuff there is meant to be unreal (if i remember rightly, she managed to have a full time chef and "maid" and a part time driver for an amazing price)

If you're looking for cheap habanos' and nice weather i can reccomend you steer clear of england 

by the way, she went to thailand a few years ago, and loved it! 

either way i hope you have a great time! 

Good luck!

andy


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

tristan said:


> We're getting closer. I think Bahamas for sure; probably Breezes. We'll probably make the decision soon.


Just started poking around a little and came across this...

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...mas-Nassau_New_Providence_Island_Bahamas.html

Seems they get somewhat mixed reviews. May still be a nice place but it seems it's taken a turn for the worse.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

tiptone said:


> Just started poking around a little and came across this...
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...mas-Nassau_New_Providence_Island_Bahamas.html
> 
> Seems they get somewhat mixed reviews. May still be a nice place but it seems it's taken a turn for the worse.


Thanks for the link! Yes; it seems as though the reviews are mixed; I went through a couple of these 2 days ago. Some people really love it and others say it's getting run down.


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

Tristan -

I've been to Thailand in May. It is super hot during that time. I would recommend against it.

February is a much better time to go. If you go though try to see the whole country. South to Phuket, North to Chaing Mai. The food is consistantly excellent, the people are really just as nice a people as you could ask for, and the shopping is great. You may want to bring an empty suit case for your wife to put all the things she will want to buy. Great place to pick up china and Thai gold is famous for its rich red color.

I've been around a bit and I can definately say that Thailand is a truly civilized country, just buy a good guide book before you go to learn the ins and outs of the culture (no you wont have to adapt to anything weird or wacky, just a few tips here and there that will make everyone happier).


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Airborne RU said:


> Tristan -
> 
> I've been to Thailand in May. It is super hot during that time. I would recommend against it.
> 
> ...


I'd check out the political situation there before I made any plans. Make sure the government is stable and the state dept has cleared it for safe travel after last month's coup. Probably avoid it if you are booking 6-7 months in advance, IMO.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

andy_mccabe501 said:


> no idea about Habanos sales, but for my sisters honeymoon she went to bali.
> The price of stuff there is meant to be unreal (if i remember rightly, she managed to have a full time chef and "maid" and a part time driver for an amazing price)


Oooo. Indonesia. Now you're talking.

It's your honeymoon, my friend, but since you opened the topic up for discussion...

One way to look at the honeymoon is as a well-deserved break after all the stress of the wedding and a chance to hang out with your honey without having to worry about who's cooking, washing up, or making the bed. The Bahamas will be great for that: but you're not going to see much of anything except your hotel room, the beach, and the restaurant. Spain, Thailand (which, by the way, I would have no hesitation visiting so long as the king is still around), Morocco, did you think about Greece or Italy?--now that would be a _trip_.

Whatever you decide, I hope you have a great time.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Airborne RU said:


> Tristan -
> 
> I've been to Thailand in May. It is super hot during that time. I would recommend against it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. This past summer we went to Thailand for two weeks; I have a friend living in Bangkok who gave us the inside scoop. We went to Koh Lanta and Ko Phi Phi for 5 days and it was incredible. When we went it was even hotter than the weather in May. We just adapted  I will definetly go back there in my lifetime; one of the most unbelievable experiences I've ever had.



Malik23 said:


> I'd check out the political situation there before I made any plans. Make sure the government is stable and the state dept has cleared it for safe travel after last month's coup. Probably avoid it if you are booking 6-7 months in advance, IMO.


The political situation is harmless as of this point. My friend who lives in Bangkok said this was commonplace years ago. They've basically set back their government 20 years once again. It's a peacefull coup.

The more serious concern right now is the flooding; which wouldn't be an issue 7 months from now.

We've decided on Sandals in Bahamas, but for 5 nights instead of 7. I think that will be a little less hot and there will be plenty to do!

Again, thanks everyone for your advice!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

tristan said:


> Thanks for the advice. This past summer we went to Thailand for two weeks; I have a friend living in Bangkok who gave us the inside scoop. We went to Koh Lanta and Ko Phi Phi for 5 days and it was incredible. When we went it was even hotter than the weather in May. We just adapted  I will definetly go back there in my lifetime; one of the most unbelievable experiences I've ever had.
> 
> The political situation is harmless as of this point. My friend who lives in Bangkok said this was commonplace years ago. They've basically set back their government 20 years once again. It's a peacefull coup.
> 
> ...


I've been to Sandals three times over the years, last time was about five years ago. We always had a great time and as I recall, the food was exceptional, considering it is an all inclusive resort. The evening beach barbeque/dinners are super!

Johnny


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> One way to look at the honeymoon is as a well-deserved break after all the stress of the wedding and a chance to hang out with your honey without having to worry about who's cooking, washing up, or making the bed.


I think you hit it on the head as to why we are going! We might want to go shopping a bit or hit some national parks, but this is definetly planned as a relaxing trip as opposed to a jungle exploration :r Probably the most walking we do will be strolling up and down the beach and in and out of the cigar store!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nothing better than the Medditeranian.

Take a cruise. They usually start in Barcelona Spain and go on to France , Italy and sometimes Greece. Pricey, but a trip that you will never forget.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Bring some smokes with you and just go to Maui (or oahu). You can often get a really good deal on hotels if you use priceline. Check out www.betterbidding.com to see what other people have gotten for around the same time periods.

We spent a week and a half in maui and oahu and just loved it.


----------



## johninct (Jan 8, 2006)

No one mentioned Geneva - In my book the best destination for Cigars. Many famous retailers, good prices and a smoker-friendly country. Zurich is good for cigars too. Oh, and you can get to France, Germany and Italy fairly quickly in case your wife wants to do more than watch you smoke cigars.

I go to the Bahamas every year. Best place to find good cigars is the travel humidor you bring with you. The Atlantis hotel has a cigar store that sells real cigars, but they're super-expensive. There's a store in Nassau that also sells genuine cigars, I've forgotten the name but you can find it searching on the CA board (that's where I found it). Also super-expensive. Bars do allow cigar smoking there.

Good luck with everything.

- John


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

tristan said:


> I think you hit it on the head as to why we are going! We might want to go shopping a bit or hit some national parks, but this is definetly planned as a relaxing trip as opposed to a jungle exploration :r Probably the most walking we do will be strolling up and down the beach and in and out of the cigar store!


are you staying at the royal bahamian? if so, be sure to go to the private island (they will tell you about it). very nice and clothing is optional 

I can't wait to go back to the Bahamas, I think we might go to Atlantis next summer


----------

